# Oh, Come On!  =P  No Topic For Rocket City FurMeet?



## Charem (May 17, 2008)

RCFM is occurring in Huntsville, Alabama from May 23 to 25.  =)

I know I'm going!  =P  It's gonna be my first con!  ...But considering nobody started a topic on it before me, I'm not so sure anybody else here is going.  =S  Care to prove me wrong guys?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 18, 2008)

I'm registered for it, and trying to get down there for the event. I don't have a room though.


----------



## Xipoid (May 18, 2008)

I'm supposed to be there, but my ride/room share partner has seemingly disappeared.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 18, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I'm supposed to be there, but my ride/room share partner has seemingly disappeared.


Where are you from? I'm driving down (alone) and could potentially ride share for you.


----------



## Xipoid (May 18, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Where are you from? I'm driving down (alone) and could potentially ride share for you.




I'm from Georgia, but I'm in Durham, NC for the time being. I'm not sure where you will be driving from but it would definitely be nice unless it is horribly inconvenient for you. If this remains plausible, I can go ahead and reserve a room given specific details. Last I have heard, the hotel is not fully booked, but I must make a reservation by Tuesday to receive the convention rate.


----------

